# Word of the day - Epitome



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

Epitome...n. \ih-PIT-uh-mee\ 

Def.  A brief summary, An article abstract 

The epitome of the session was correct.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2022)

Sandra was the _epitome_ of Hollywood glamour in her floorlength green gown and diamond jewelryat the movie debut last night.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

I didn't realize that the word, _epitome, _has multiple meanings, and that the one given in this OP above, is one of the primary ones.
That's very educational!  Thank you.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 6, 2022)

Stupid is the Epitome of Stupid!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 6, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Sandra was the _epitome_ of Hollywood glamour in her floorlength green gown and diamond jewelryat the movie debut last night.


This is the correct use of the word.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> Epitome...n. \ih-PIT-uh-mee\
> 
> Def.  A brief summary, An article abstract
> 
> The epitome of the session was correct.


Sorry  Jace, but summary would be more appropriate here than epitome.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

I wouldn't know why some dictionaries might differ from one another, 
but it interested me that the following, is what I found in the prominent online one, here:

******************************

e·pit·o·me
[əˈpidəmē]

NOUN

(the epitome of)
a person or thing that is a perfect example of a particular quality or type:
"she looked the epitome of elegance and good taste"
synonyms:
personification · embodiment · incarnation · paragon · essence·
[more]
a summary of a written work; an abstract.
synonyms:
summary · abstract · synopsis · precis · résumé · outline · digest·
[more]


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This is the correct use of the word.


e·pit·o·me
n. 1. *A representative or perfect example of a class or type*: "He is seen ... as the epitome of the hawkish, right-of-center intellectual" (Paul Kennedy). 2. A brief summary, as of a book or article; an abstract.   

This is how I have always used the word, but the OP is also correct!  I guess it depends on where you were raised ???

Seniorforums.com is the epitome of senior discussion sites.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

My sister is the Epitome of an Egoist.....


----------

